# PFC100/PFC200 mit e!cockpit zum Ethernet/IP Master/Scanner machen



## schlittk (27 September 2019)

Hallo,

ist es möglich mit e!cockpit einen PFC100/200 zum Ethernet/IP Scanner zu machen? Ich habe ein Video gesehen mit dem das mit Codesys möglich ist, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das in e!cockpit umsetzen kann. Hat jemand einen Tip dazu?

Danke.


----------



## Tobsucht (27 September 2019)

Hallo,

du kannst die Controller nur als EtherNet/IP Target einsetzen. Dazu kannst Du die Bibliothek WagoAppEtherNetIP_Adatapter verwenden.
Die Nutzung als EtherNet/IP Originator ist nicht möglich.

Grüße


----------



## schlittk (27 September 2019)

Hallo Tobsucht,

danke für deine Antwort. 
Schade dann ist das mit e!cockpit wohl nicht möglich. Allgemein müsste es nach diesem Video aber möglich sein, jedenfalls wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.

Schöne Grüße
schlittk


----------



## holgermaik (27 September 2019)

Hallo schlittk
was in dem Video gezeigt wird geht schon. Da aber in ecockpit auf die Composer Module verzichtet wurde müsste man alles per Hand programmieren. Aus diesem Grund hat der Videoersteller auch auf natives Codesys zurückgegriffen.

Was möchtest du denn erreichen? Eventuell gibt es einen anderen Weg.
Holger


----------



## schlittk (30 September 2019)

Hallo Holger,

eigentlich habe ich noch keine Anwendung, es ging mir mehr darum etwas damit zu experimentieren und evtl. zu bewerten ob ich es mal einsetzen möchte.

Schöne Grüße
schlittk


----------

